# stupid mug question!



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

This is going to be a very stupid question, but I have ordered a couple of mugs with a family photo on as Christmas prezzies, one is for a leftie, the other for a rightie.  Me and DH are disagreeing on which is which.  Is the picture supposed to be towards you or away from you?

Sue


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

i would have thought its your choice 

if they are for you to use at home then have the pic facing you so you can see as you sip, if they are to be used where theres other people (work?) then pic facing out so you can show off your lovely pic 

hope that helps xxx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

the pic is supposed to face out sue
but i agree with maz x x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I would have the pic facing in TBH


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

hahaha sue looks like you've started a fight    

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Well I am a lefty but hold my mug in my right hand often


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh shame they couldn't put it on both sides haha


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh dear - I don't mean to cause trouble!!!!  Perhaps I better just give them to the two people and tell them to sort it out themselves!

Suzie - I always have my mug in my left hand, it doesn't feel right in my right!

Wouldloveababycat - you are right, it is the shops fault!

Sue


----------

